# mit Bodentaster im Forellenteich - Blei auf Vorfach nötig?



## Petri (2. Januar 2020)

Nabend liebe Board-Gemeinde,

ich möchte es mal mit nem Bodentaster am Forellenteich probieren. Diese Methode ist für mich Neuland. Ebenso wie die Anlage zu der es gehen soll. Dürften alles künstliche Teiche sein, die vermutlich nicht besonders tief sind. Von der Homepage ist nichts genaueres zu entnehmen. Aber wird so sein.

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob Blei auf dem Vorfach nötig ist. In vielen Montageanleitungen wird eines verwendet. 
Hat es ausschließlich den nutzen die Auftreibhöhe zu variieren, oder gibt es noch einen anderen nutzen?

Wenn ich die erfolgsversprechende Höhe ermittelt habe, kann ich dann einfach ein entsprechend gekürztes Vorfach ohne Blei verwenden, oder ist es sinnvoll das Vorfach lang zu lassen und weiterhin mit Blei zu nutzen?

Funktionieren wird grundsätzlich ja vermutlich beides.. Erhöht/verringert eines von beidem die Bissausbeute?

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## el.Lucio (2. Januar 2020)

Die "erfolgsversprechende" Höhe kann sich aber im Tagesverlauf auch ändern. Dann knüpperst du ja wieder 2 anderer Vorfächer. Grundsätzlich ist es mit langem Vorfach und Schrotblei schon einfacher.  Da kannst dann das blei variieren.


----------



## ScholleNRW (3. Januar 2020)

Ich nehme dafür immer gern ein fertigvorfach mit recht kleinem Haken, gerade im Winter mögen sie eher keine Häppchen. am besten geht bei mir oranger Teig mit Bienenmade, oft scheint die Farbe auch egal, hauptsache Knobi ist drin. Teig vorsorglich zum propeller drehen, auch wenn Du die Rute stehen läßt. Sollte da leichte Strömung im Teich sein, dreht das ganze nett und verführerisch.  

Vorfach ca. 150-200cm, kleines Bleischrott zum festlegen der Höhe von unten. Angenommen Du fängst auf Stand bei 30cm, kannst Du das Blei auch auf 50-60 schieben und laaaangsam über Grund schleppen. 1-2 umdrehungen, ein paar sek stehen lassen, wieder etwas drehen... dann taumelt Dein hoffentlich recht kleiner Propeller in der fäniggen Zone. Beim Biss viel zeit lassen, Kontakt aufnehmen und erst anschlagen wenn er richtig abzieht. Schlucken der Regel irgendwann immer und bekommen ihn im Zweifel nicht mehr raus. Und wenn Du ne feine Rute hast, spürst Du jeden Zupfer bis dahin, macht echt Laune

Ich nehm keinen Bodentaster sondern ein Durchlaufglas, 2g. Wenn es richtig weit rausgehen soll auch mal 5g. Unauffällig, wiegt unter wasser kaum was und wird im Zweifel ohne Argwohn bei der Standrute mit durch den ganzen Teich genommen wenn Du den Bügel aufläßt.

Und das machst Du im Winter, wenn das Wasser wirklich kalt ist (nicht schon nach 1-2 kalten Novembernächten) an der tiefsten Stelle das Teiches, absolute Fanggarantie


----------



## Petri (3. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

Danke für euere Tipps!! Dann werde ich das auf jeden Fall mit Blei auf dem Vorfach probieren.

Noch ne Frage zu dem Rat nen kleinen Haken zu verwenden.. Ist ein 8er passend, oder eher ein 10er?

Grüße


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Januar 2020)

Petri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für euere Tipps!! Dann werde ich das auf jeden Fall mit Blei auf dem Vorfach probieren.
> 
> ...


Für mich ist ein 8er ein Allrounder, hab ich am Forellensee nie falsch mit gelegen.


----------



## wattläufer (8. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
Einfach einen Schnnurstopper auf die Hauptschnur, dan den Taster und wieder einen Stopper. Eine Schlinge an die Hauptschnur und ein ganz kurzes Vorfach einhängen,
Bei Verwendung vo Schwimmteig oder einer Styrokugel kannst durch verschieben des ersten Stoppers ohne Probleme jede Höhe einstellen.

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## der-michler (9. Februar 2020)

wattläufer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Einfach einen Schnnurstopper auf die Hauptschnur, dan den Taster und wieder einen Stopper. Eine Schlinge an die Hauptschnur und ein ganz kurzes Vorfach einhängen,
> Bei Verwendung vo Schwimmteig oder einer Styrokugel kannst durch verschieben des ersten Stoppers ohne Probleme jede Höhe einstellen.
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer


Dann kann der Fisch aber nicht abziehen und spürt Widerstand


----------



## DWDW (29. Februar 2020)

Ich verwende keinen Vodentaster. Ich verwende einfach ein 3 gr Birnenblei- davor ein Wirbel - diverse Vorfachlängen von 45 cm bis 1,50 m.


----------

